# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  امتحانات تجدید سال سوم

## shs77

سلام دوستان
لطفا کسانی که اطلاع دارن بگن 

من امتحانات تجدید سوم داشتم توی شهریور و دی پاس نشدن متاسفانه! راهی هست که بشه امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی و این تجدیدی ها رو با هم در خرداد بدم؟ من شنیدم در مدارس غیر انتفاعی میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید خیلی ضروریه

یک سوال دیگه آیا من الان میتونم در کنکور ثبت نام بکنم یا نه؟ امسال نیم سال اول رو چهارم خوندم اما در دی ماه امتحانات تجدیدی سوم رو دادم که متاسفانه قبول نشدم! آیا امکان ثبت نام در کنکور دارم؟

اگر درست بشه خیییییلی خوبه

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام دوستان
> لطفا کسانی که اطلاع دارن بگن 
> 
> من امتحانات تجدید سوم داشتم توی شهریور و دی پاس نشدن متاسفانه! راهی هست که بشه امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی و این تجدیدی ها رو با هم در خرداد بدم؟ من شنیدم در مدارس غیر انتفاعی میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید خیلی ضروریه
> 
> یک سوال دیگه آیا من الان میتونم در کنکور ثبت نام بکنم یا نه؟ امسال نیم سال اول رو چهارم خوندم اما در دی ماه امتحانات تجدیدی سوم رو دادم که متاسفانه قبول نشدم! آیا امکان ثبت نام در کنکور دارم؟


سلام....طبق اطلاع بنده پیش دانشگاهی کلا با دبیرستان جداس پس نمیتونید پیش دانشگاهی و سوم رو یکجا در مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنید..

اینی که شما در مورد مدارس غیر انتفایی شنیدین از این قراره که دانش اموزانی که تو سال سوم تجدید میارن و تو شهریور قبول نمیشن از مهر توی یکی از مدارس غیر انتفایی ثبت نام میکنن...فقط اون مدرسه اجازه میده که طرف بیاد بشینه سرکلاسش و درس یاد بگیره و بره خرداد امتحانشو بده و قبول شه...پس فرد مورد نظر باید دی ماه در امتحانات قبول میشد...تا در خرداد ماه هم امتحانات پیش دانشگاهیشو بده...

شما امسال نمیتونید در کنکور ثبت نام کنید...چون دیپلم ندارین و ثبت نام کنکور هم 28 بهمن و درصورت تمدید فوقش در 30 بهمن به اتمام خواهد رسید...

----------


## shs77

> سلام....طبق اطلاع بنده پیش دانشگاهی کلا با دبیرستان جداس پس نمیتونید پیش دانشگاهی و سوم رو یکجا در مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنید..
> 
> اینی که شما در مورد مدارس غیر انتفایی شنیدین از این قراره که دانش اموزانی که تو سال سوم تجدید میارن و تو شهریور قبول نمیشن از مهر توی یکی از مدارس غیر انتفایی ثبت نام میکنن...فقط اون مدرسه اجازه میده که طرف بیاد بشینه سرکلاسش و درس یاد بگیره و بره خرداد امتحانشو بده و قبول شه...پس فرد مورد نظر باید دی ماه در امتحانات قبول میشد...تا در خرداد ماه هم امتحانات پیش دانشگاهیشو بده...
> 
> شما امسال نمیتونید در کنکور ثبت نام کنید...چون دیپلم ندارین و ثبت نام کنکور هم 28 بهمن و درصورت تمدید فوقش در 30 بهمن به اتمام خواهد رسید...


درسته یعنی نمیشه سوم و چهارم رو با هم امتحان داد در خرداد؟ دو تا درس از سوم دارم در ضمن من اصلا کلاس رفتن واسم مهم نیست فقط امتحان اینها با هم واسم مهمه 

یک سوال دیگه من دیدم بعضی ها که سال سوم هستن میگن در کنکور ثبت نام کنیم همینجوری برای فهمیدن میزان سواد و تمرین و عادی شدن و... پس اونها چطورین؟

یک سوال دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  میشه در خرداد سوم رو امتحان داد و در شهریور چهارم رو؟

خییلی ممنونم ازتون

----------


## Saeed735

> درسته یعنی نمیشه سوم و چهارم رو با هم امتحان داد در خرداد؟ دو تا درس از سوم دارم در ضمن من اصلا کلاس رفتن واسم مهم نیست فقط امتحان اینها با هم واسم مهمه 
> 
> یک سوال دیگه من دیدم بعضی ها که سال سوم هستن میگن در کنکور ثبت نام کنیم همینجوری برای فهمیدن میزان سواد و تمرین و عادی شدن و... پس اونها چطورین؟
> 
> یک سوال دیگه  میشه در خرداد سوم رو امتحان داد و در شهریور چهارم رو؟
> 
> خییلی ممنونم ازتون


سلام...برادر بنده فقط یه درسشون مونده بود ولی نتونستن ثبت نام پیش و سومو یکجا ثبت نام کنن....

اون کنکوریم که شما میگین یه زمانی که کنکور دانشگاه ازاد وجود داشت میشد بصورت ازمایشی رفت ولی الان نه...

اینکه تو خرداد سوم رو بدین که میشه..ولی امتحانات پیش دانشگاهیتون میمونه برای دی.....طوری که من اطلاع دارم نمیشه همشو توی شهریور امتحان بدی..حتی این امکان وجود داره که 12 واحد رو دی پاس کنی و 12 تارو خرداد سال اینده...

برای اطمینان بیشتر از مدیریت مدرستون سوال کن...

----------

